# Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

*Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Abend zusammen,

Hab gestern Ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem (Falt)Server installiert und bräuchte jetzt noch etwas Hilfe.
Und zwar weis ich nicht wie man ganze Festplatten (oder auch Ordner) so freigibt das man auch von Windows aus darauf zu greifen kann. Hab es schon mit der persönlichen Dateifreigabe von Gnome versucht aber auch nicht hinbekommen.


Außerdem habe ich noch den PS3 Media Server installiert um Bilder, Musik und Videos einfach über DLNA an unsere Fernsehr im Haus streamen zu können. Hat früher unter Windows wunderbar funktioniert, aber unter Linux kann ich nur das "Home"laufwerk (also quasi nur das auf dem Ubuntu installiert ist) fürs streaming anwählen. Auf die anderen Festplatten kann ich nicht zugreifen bzw werden mir gar nicht erst zur Auswahl gestellt.
Bin auch für jedes andere Programm mit dem man streamen kann und evtl leichter einzurichten wäre offen, kenne aber bis jetzt nur das.


----------



## spionkaese (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Such mal nach Samba.
Ich bin leider an der Konfiguration gescheitert (*hust*Archlinux*hust*),
sollte aber theoretisch das machen was du willst.


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Von der Beschreibung her hört es sich ganz gut an 
Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht einmal verstanden wie man es installiert  Naja wird mich wohl noch ein wenig beschäftigen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Sehr gute Anlauf stelle ist da generell das ubuntuusers Wiki, such da einfach mal nach Samba das sollte da sehr gut erklärt sein.


----------



## klauschwein (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

ich hab zwar auch keinen Plan von Ubuntu und ich denke mal, dass du wie ich aus dem Windows Lager kommst...

2 wichtige Lehren die ich gezogen habe:

1. Gnome3 taugt nichts, nimm also Abstand von der GUI
2. Terminal >> all 

freigaben von Ordnern kannst du wie folgt setzen:


```
# net usershare add <Freigabename> /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" # ohne Parameter besteht lediglich Lesezugriff
# net usershare delete <Freigabename> # löscht die angegebene Freigabe
```


```
# net usershare add <Freigabename> /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" <username>:<parameter>
```

der Parameter bestimmt die Zugriffsrechte:

f - "full access"
d - "deny"
r - "read only"

ich denke mal du hast noch NTFS-Partitionen mit Multimedia-Daten? Dann könntest du diese einfach auf einen freigegebenen Ordner mounten.


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Zunächst installierst du Samba mittels "sudo apt-get install samba". Nach dem Setup müsste Samba automatisch gestartet werden.
Danach legst ein Backup deiner /etc/samba/smb.conf an und editierst die Originaldatei:


> [global]
> # Arbeitsgruppe deines Netzes
> workgroup = Workgroup
> # Rechnername des Samba-Systems
> ...



Danach Samba mittels "/etc/init.d/samba restart" neustarten. Die Freigaben sollten nun über die Windows-Netzwerkumgebung oder den Pfad "\\ip.adresse.des.servers\" erreichbar sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*



Jimini schrieb:


> Zunächst installierst du Samba mittels "sudo  apt-get install samba". Nach dem Setup müsste Samba automatisch  gestartet werden.
> Danach legst ein Backup deiner /etc/samba/smb.conf an und editierst die Originaldatei:
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt, die Freigabe funktioniert schon mal 




klauschwein schrieb:


> ich denke mal du hast noch NTFS-Partitionen mit Multimedia-Daten? Dann könntest du diese einfach auf einen freigegebenen Ordner mounten.




Genau, wie mach ich das jetzt? Hab zwar auf Ubuntuusers ein paar Einträge zu "Mount" und "fstab" gefunden aber bekomms mal wieder nicht gebogen.

Ich hab jetzt zum Beispiel zwei Festplatten im Raid1 die zur Datensicherung dienen (Pfad /media/sicherung). Die hätte ich gerne (bzw es reicht ja eine?) auf den öffentlichen Ordner gemountet um vom Netzterk aus weiterhin meine Datein zu sichern.
Klingt doch in der Theorie schon mal nicht schlecht?


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Genau, wie mach ich das jetzt? Hab zwar auf Ubuntuusers ein paar Einträge zu "Mount" und "fstab" gefunden aber bekomms mal wieder nicht gebogen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt zum Beispiel zwei Festplatten im Raid1 die zur Datensicherung dienen (Pfad /media/sicherung). Die hätte ich gerne (bzw es reicht ja eine?) auf den öffentlichen Ordner gemountet um vom Netzterk aus weiterhin meine Datein zu sichern.
> Klingt doch in der Theorie schon mal nicht schlecht?


 Was genau möchtest du machen? Wenn du nur den Ordner /media/sicherung freigeben möchtest, dann reicht es, hierfür einen Eintrag in deiner smb.conf anzulegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Also einfach nochmal solch eine Freigabe 



> # Freigabe, auf dem jeder lesen und schreiben kann
> [Freigabe2]
> comment = Name_der_anderen_Freigabe
> path = /home/freigabe2
> ...


an die Config anhängen nur mit dem Pfad auf media/sicherung?

Werd ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Genau so - nur sollte die Freigabe natürlich "writeable" sein, wenn du darauf schreiben möchtest.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Oh ja, mein Fehler.

Jetzt wird mir zwar der Ordner unter Freigabe 3 angezeigt, ich kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen. Das Laufwerk ist gemountet falls es daran liegt.
Die anderen zwei Freigaben die auf einen öffentlichen Ordner zugreifen funktionieren.


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Hast du Samba nach dem Ändern der Config neugestartet? Falls es nicht daran liegt, dann poste bitte mal den Auszug aus deiner Config, also die neu hinzugefügte Freigabe. Bitte beschreibe nochmal detailliert, was genau nicht funktioniert - wird die Freigabe in der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung nicht angezeigt? Oder bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Neugestartet hab ich. Allerdings nicht über "/etc/init.d/samba restart",  denn da findet er bei mir kein File, sondern mit "sudo service smbd  restart" und "sudo service nmbd restart".

Das wäre die gesamte Config 


Spoiler



[global]
# Arbeitsgruppe deines Netzes
workgroup = Workgroup
# Rechnername des Samba-Systems
server string = Server

security = share

# welche IP-Adressen sollen auf das System via Samba zugreifen dürfen?
hosts allow = 192.168.0.100 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.102 192.168.0.103 192.168.104 192.168.0.105

load printers = no

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 100

# Share, auf dem jeder lesen und schreiben kann
[Sicherung]
comment = Sicherung
path = /home/marco/Netzwerk-Sicherung
guest ok = yes
browseable = yes
writable = yes

# Freigabe, die nur gelesen werden kann
[Netzwerk]
comment = Netzwerk
path = /home/marco/Netzwerk
guest ok = yes
browseable = yes
writeable = no 

# Share, auf dem jeder lesen und schreiben kann
[Freigabe3]
comment = Sicherung
path = /media/sicherung
guest ok = yes
browseable = yes
writable = yes




Also alle drei Ordner werden unter Windows, wenn ich auf den Server zugreife, angezeigt. Allerdings kann ich nur auf "Sicherung" und "Netzwerk" zugreifen.
Wenn ich "Freigabe3" anklicke kommt die Fehlermeldung: auf "\\192.168.0.107 konnte nicht zugegriffen werden", mehr nicht


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Welches dateisystem hat denn die Sicherungsplatte? Falls NTFS oder FAT guck mal da:

Samba Server GNOME


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Auf der Platte ist NFTS

Das steht momentan unter /etc/fstab



> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
> ...


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Bitte poste mal die Ausgabe von "mount".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Kommt das hier bei raus:



> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
> ...


wobei die "Sicherungs" Platte gerade nicht gemountet ist. Aber ob gemountet oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied, zugriff über's Netzwerk hab ich trotzdem keinen.


Edit:

Hier mal noch mit gemounteter Platte 





> marco@Marco-Server:~$ mount
> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> ...


----------



## M4jestix (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Versuch mal in den mount das Filesystem NTFS mit anzugeben:

-t ntfs-3g 

Mfg


----------



## Schmidde (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Hm, also wenn ich deinen Befehl noch hinter mount setze passiert gar nichts. Oder meinst du ich soll einfach noch eine Platte mit NTFS mounten?

Sieht dann so aus: 



> $ mount
> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
> ...






klauschwein schrieb:


> ich denke mal du hast noch  NTFS-Partitionen mit Multimedia-Daten? Dann könntest du diese einfach  auf einen freigegebenen Ordner mounten.



Wie siehts eigentlich damit aus? Falls das mit dem freigeben der Festplatte nicht klappen sollte wäre das ja auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## M4jestix (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Ups, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Dachte es ginge genau um diese NTFS-partitionierten Platten die du nicht mounten kannst bzw der Mount nicht sichtbar ist. Hier wäre genau das mit mounten des NTFS-Dateisystems evtl eine Lösung! 

MfG


----------



## Schmidde (24. Januar 2012)

Nein das mounten ist nicht das Problem...nur die Freigabe im Netzwerk.


----------



## Jimini (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Die NTFS-Partition ist also gemountet und du kannst unter Linux auf die Daten zugreifen, nur der Zugriff via Samba funktioniert nicht, korrekt?

Bitte wirf auch mal einen Blick in /var/log/samba/, dort liegen die Logfiles von Samba. Mit "tail -f /var/log/log.XYZ" kannst du dir fortlaufend das Log für Rechner XYZ anzeigen lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Richtig, unter Linux ist das zugreifen und auch öffnen der Daten die auf den Platten sind kein Problem.

Das wäre mal der letzte Teil des logs von meinem Windows PC aus wo ich versuche auf die Platte (media/sicherung) zuzugreifen. Zwischendurch sind wieder Verbindungen die klappen welche wohl auf die Freigegebenen öffentlich Ordner gehen.
Allgemein ist es so das ich auf jeden Ordner den ich im "Arbeitsplatz" unter "Rechner" finde (also alle persönlichen Ordner und alles was sich eben auf der Platte befindet auf der Linux installiert ist) zugreifen kann.
Dann gibt es noch eine Liste mit "Geräten" in der sich alle anderen Festplatten befinden, auf die ich aber nicht zugreifen kann.



Spoiler



[2012/01/22 20:19:35.989496,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:19:36.009598,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Netzwerk initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24190)
[2012/01/22 20:19:36.011995,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Sicherung initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24190)
[2012/01/22 20:19:36.015520,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:19:50.006218,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:19:56.006882,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Netzwerk
[2012/01/22 20:20:26.009455,  0] lib/util_sock.c:474(read_fd_with_timeout)
[2012/01/22 20:20:26.009600,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1441(get_peer_addr_internal)
  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
  read_fd_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Connection reset by peer.
[2012/01/22 20:26:00.031218,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Netzwerk initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24227)
[2012/01/22 20:38:58.955215,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:38:58.958122,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Sicherung initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24227)
[2012/01/22 20:38:58.961164,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:39:14.087476,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:56:47.143943,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:56:47.148813,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Sicherung initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24227)
[2012/01/22 20:56:47.153358,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 20:57:02.161041,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Sicherung
[2012/01/22 21:01:32.340796,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:2271(call_nt_transact_ioctl)
  call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x1401c4): Currently not implemented.
[2012/01/22 21:12:12.909050,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 21:12:12.911858,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Sicherung initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24227)
[2012/01/22 21:12:12.915781,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 21:12:26.234895,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:10.086068,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:10.088828,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) connect to service Sicherung initially as user marco (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 24227)
[2012/01/22 22:59:10.091392,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:13.470704,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:13.476379,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.542850,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.547304,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.554754,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.560856,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.570857,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.575213,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.595284,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.599599,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.603851,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.607985,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.616461,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.621236,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.627601,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.631879,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:14.639600,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:15.704330,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:15.708847,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Freigabe3, path /media/sicherung
[2012/01/22 22:59:26.666488,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Sicherung
[2012/01/22 23:16:32.739788,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) closed connection to service Netzwerk


----------



## klauschwein (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

huhu! Sry ich hatte die Tage nicht die Zeit zum mitlesen... besteht das Problem noch? Oder hast Du es hinbekommen?


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Nein das Problem mit der Freigabe besteht immer noch.

Hab auch gestern mal nach der Meldung
canonicalize_connect_path failed for service
gegoogelt, aber wenn praktisch 0 Linux-Vorkenntnisse und eingerostetes Englisch Aufeinandertreffen versteh ich nur Bahnhof


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Ich vermute, dass es an fehlenden Rechten liegt. Bitte führe mal "ls -l /media/" (l = kleines L) aus. Wenn das Verzeichnis "sicherung" nur von root geöffnet werden kann, dann hast du als Gast von außen natürlich keine Möglichkeit, eben diesen Ordner zu öffnen. Mit "chmod 777 -R /media/sicherung" würdest du das Verzeichnis dann für alle Benutzer les-, schreib-, und ausführbar machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schmidde (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*



Vielen Dank, das war's


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

Sehr schön 

MfG Jimini


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe für Ordner/Festplatten*

*hust*


hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Welches dateisystem hat denn die Sicherungsplatte? Falls NTFS oder FAT guck mal da:
> 
> Samba Server GNOME


*hust*
jetzt bin beleidigt


----------

